# Bunk Parts?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I was in the Keys this past week and saw another Dolphin SS on a RamLin trailer with flat bunks covered with that polymer material they put on the bottom of airboats. In addition this trailer was set-up to be as short as possible which is another thing I want to do to mine to get it to fit in the garage without angling.

Since RamLin won't deal with the public, is there anybody in or near Orlando that does this kind of work?
If not where is a good place to buy aluminum trailer parts?








[/URL]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you can get it pretty close with your trailer. You'll have to move the roller at the end of the trailer to the side of the aluminum beam, not on top of it.  The existing bunks need to go, install like on the ramlin (low in the back and higher in the front).  Make sure the bunks end close to the end of the trailer, minimal overhang is needed.  This will allow you to dry launch your skiff.  You can also install a torsion axle, this will drop the trailer a couple of inches.  Try calling ECC, they might be able to order a Ramlin for you and they can probably weld the aluminum brackets to your trailer for the bunks. Otherwise you can order the parts from trailerpartsdepot.com


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was unaware that Ramlin would not help the public? I know that Ive dealt with them before and I am going to have to make a call to an employee on that note. But, Swaddict is dead on with his suggestions. You already have the trailer so you just need a few mods done to it to be more user friendly. You can buy the top mount angled brackets for your bunks just about anywhere. Switch the bunk brackets, change the location of the rear roller and buy a torsion axle. The torsion is going to be a lot better in the long run having no leafs to replace so it is a positive all around. As far as all the hardware and the axle, Northern Tool has all those things listed and mostly in stock when I visit the store. Combined with polymer on the bunks, you should be able to launch just about anywhere. Just be careful at steep ramps, that thing will shoot off like a rocket. Good luck..


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

He's already got a torsion axle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have no clue how torsion axles will make your trailer shorter to fit in the garage...

But it looks like you have quite a long tongue. Just about any trailer joint should be able to figure out how to put a swing tongue on there for you.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I already have a new torsion axle, but will need to move it and the fenders forward for balance if I shorten the bunks to even with the rear end of the trailer frame. That long tongue is removable at the front of the winch. Moving the winch forward is a whole nother problem 

What I can't find is aluminum adjustable bolt on swivel brackets for flat bunks. The ones on that RamLin are welded posts to the trailer frame and U bolts around the axle.

I'm tempted to cut my vertical bunks down on an angle and cap them with 2x6 flat across the top. Then dump the forward rollers and V berth and replace them with another set of bunks set narrow for the bow. Just so many angles, I'm not sure how to do the fitting and not f it up.

Not saying I would punt on third down, but I would like to be able to put it back the way it was if things don't work out.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> I have no clue how torsion axles will make your trailer shorter to fit in the garage...
> 
> But it looks like you have quite a long tongue.  Just about any trailer joint should be able to figure out how to put a swing tongue on there for you.


comment was more for setting trailer up like the ramlin for dry launching


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

making your trailer shorter like the ramlin will be difficult. the side beams (on the ramlin) mount closer to winch position, while your beams mount a couple feet closer to the front of the trailer. for the swivel bunk brackets, I'd think you'd have to use galvanized mounted to aluminum bunk posts, unless you have it welded or fab your own from aluminum. my trailer is similar to yours and i've wanted to make it like the ramlin also. i think by the time and money spent to kind of make it like the ramlin it would be more cost effective to try to buy a ramlin or ameritrailer (offers a similar setup) and sell your trailer. You can get raw aluminum from Alro metals in longwood


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I had polymer "Glyde Slicks" on my Ramlin trailer, but took them off after I talked to Jon Glasser.

He said he was just finishing up a repair to a skiff that had excessive gelcoat wear directly above the trailer slicks and didn't recommend putting them on a trailer.

I've been using silicon spray on my bunks and it seems to work well...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the additional info.

I found a used Ramlin fitted for a HB Marquesa, but it looks like it would take a lot of work to fir it to my Dolphin. Its also longer without a removable tongue.

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/3798279982.html

I may be buying an aluminum welding machine.


----------

